# Orage Gear?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

So I tried on an Orage jacket at the shop the other day and really liked it. Unfortunately, tthat stuff is really expensive so I wouldn't mind finding a jacket from last season. Anyone know where I can find Orage gear online and (hopefully) at a reasonable price? Thanks for any help, I'm having trouble finding much Orage stuff online.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check Backcountry.com or their outlet I'm pretty sure they sell Orage gear. Orage stuff is sick, more Ski oriented so the fits are a bit different ie not as baggy but they are super technical and will last for sure. I've looked at them numerous times but just can't bring myself to drop the $$$ on them


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

There was quite a bit of Orage gear on the steepandcheap.com gear storm yesterday. You missed out.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

They have them at Winners, but what you see is what you get at that place... pretty good prices though.

their jackets are well thought out.


----------



## Onikage (Nov 26, 2007)

steepandcheap.com has Orage quite frequently my friend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I appreciate the Steepandcheep.com suggestions. I'm really wanting some Orage and hope to come across some in the near future. I'll add it to the RSS reader and hope to see some gear soon. Thanks!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Onikage said:


> steepandcheap.com has Orage quite frequently my friend.


yeah i was going to mention that. they have had quite a bit of this gear lately. keep your eyes peeled.


----------

